# [panel frontal] auriculares frontales y mute (abierto)

## pelelademadera

bueno, mi problema es el siguiente. tengo un asus p6t deluxe (el v1) y el panel frontal conectado como hd audio, y seteado de la misma manera en el bios.

el problema es el siguiente. la salida frontal en el alsamixer solo tiene un mute, no puedo controlar el nivel... mas alla de eso, este no seria el problema, sino que cuando conecto los auriculares, el front no se pone en mute.

no se realmente quien es el que se encarga de hacer esto, si es kde, o si es ajeno a las X, pero alsamixer me muestra el swich de headphones. que maneja perfectamente el mute con los auris, dejando el front andando, o sea estan independizadas totalmente, pero kmix, solo muestra front, no muestra ni el swich del headphones, ni siquiera esta para agregarlo.

en ambos, tanto desde kmix como desde alsamixer, moviendo el volumen de front, cambio tanto el volumen de los auris, como de los frontales, lo logico seria que front sean los parlantes nada mas....

en definitiva, no se cual es el drama, pero algo anda mal o detecta mal.

les dejo algo de data:

segun asus este es el codec:

ADI® AD2000B 8 -Channel High Definition Audio CODEC 

- Support Jack-Detection, Multi-Streaming, and Front Panel Jack-Retasking 

- Coaxial / Optical S/PDIF out ports at back I/O

info del alsamixer:

 *Quote:*   

> Card: HDA Intel
> 
> Chip: Analog Devices AD1989B

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc pelo $ lsmod 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> coretemp                5074  0 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # modinfo snd_hda_codec_analog
> 
> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r2-pelo-x64/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-analog.ko
> 
> description:    Analog Devices HD-audio codec
> ...

 

lspci -vv

 *Quote:*   

> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
> 
>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ea
> 
>         Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # aplay -l
> 
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> 
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
> ...

 

bueno, muchas gracias por el tiempo... ahh, me olvide de aclarar, bajo windows anda bien esto...

----------

## lexming

Buenas, seguramente haya algún error en la detección del modelo de la placa y por defecto se queda como sistema de escritorio. Esto se puede arreglar especificando la opción model en /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.

Este por ejemplo es como lo tengo en mi máquina:

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

# module options should go here

options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6

(...)
```

Para encontrar el modelo correcto de tu hardware puedes consultar la documentación del kernel: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt

----------

## pelelademadera

probe editando el fichero, pero nada.... sigo igual. es como que no me deja ver los canales frontales como independientes kmix, como no ve el frontal, no lo setea en mute al front para que solo haya audio en los auris...

----------

